

Visit Your Musers - smalter
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/28908014808/visit-your-musers

======
auston
TL;DR Get out of the building & talk to your most fervent customers - it will
result in learning & (hopefully) improvement of your product!

------
eldavido
Hey Walter/Rodrigo. We interacted with Shopify a lot building Wishery and I
agree, they're a great "role model" as startups go. Their API is well thought-
out and I found interacting with Tobi to get Wishery approved was a very
enjoyable process.

~~~
smalter
Hey David, absolutely -- the Shopify guys are awesome. Glad to hear that you
had a positive experience with them as well.

